# "Ash Smash Mouse Mash" recipe



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

One of my friends from another forum just posted this on mouse mash, thought it was a good read 



> Personally, I don't use Mouse Mash anymore because, not to blow my own trumpet but I breed good quality mice with good quality fur because I have spent alot of time working on their mix diet and breeding (mainly breeding, haha =P J/K) so I have no reason for Mouse Mash but I used to use this recipe. I called it the "AshSmashMash Mouse Mash" - If you can say that outloud at normal speed then Kudos to you, aswell. Lol!
> But back to the recipe, for a skin/coat conditioner mash I put in:
> 1 cup rolled oats - Ground - Bulk and binder of the mix.
> 1 tsp organic kelp powder
> ...


Oh and by the way, he IS really opinionated and blunt, but he would help anybody in need.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good for him! LOL. That sounds tasty, I shall make some for Jenny and her babies, and therefore all the mice  My animals get spoiled when one of them is nursing.

Sarah xxx


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2009)

Excuse me............ but I'm a bit new to this mouse thing.

What on earth is powdered copper?? :shock:

And what exactly does it do?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.

John


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I just Googled it and apparently....


> Signs & Symptoms
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fatigue, paleness, skin sores, edema, slowed growth, hair loss, anorexia, diarrhea and dermatitis can be symptoms of copper insufficiency.
> 
> ...


Copper supplements are not needed in mice or in fact most humans if the diet is balanced and varied enough. From what I read briefly, copper deficiency is rare! I think it may have come from the fact that the Shunamite diet (a popular diet for pet rats) includes copper supplements.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

John said:


> Excuse me............ but I'm a bit new to this mouse thing.
> 
> What on earth is powdered copper?? :shock:
> 
> ...


It is not a stupid question, I was wondering exactly the same thing


----------

